# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Бесплатный сканер от ЛК

## Geser

ЛК предполагают создание бесплатной утилиты для проверки компьютера на вирусы. Вот вопросы интересующие разработчиков

Хотелось бы услышать мнение всех заинтересованных форумчан по следующему вопросу:
1) Нужна ли бесплатная утилита для быстрой проверки компьютера в случае подозрения на заражения?
2) Если нужна, то какой функционал должен быть реализован:
- GUI или command line?
- возможность изменять настройки или все настройки "зашиты"?
- выполнение одной задачи проверки или нескольких параллельно?
- возможность выбора области сканирования?
- необходимость инсталляции?
- возможность обновления баз?
3) Т.к. утилита бесплатна, то как защищаться от использования её в качестве основного средства АВ-защиты (представьте себя на стороне ЛК)?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SuperBrat

> ЛК предполагают создание бесплатной утилиты для проверки компьютера на вирусы. Вот вопросы интересующие разработчиков
> 
> Хотелось бы услышать мнение всех заинтересованных форумчан по следующему вопросу:
> 1) Нужна ли бесплатная утилита для быстрой проверки компьютера в случае подозрения на заражения?
> 2) Если нужна, то какой функционал должен быть реализован:
> - GUI или command line?
> - возможность изменять настройки или все настройки "зашиты"?
> - выполнение одной задачи проверки или нескольких параллельно?
> - возможность выбора области сканирования?
> ...


1. Они еще сомневаются?  :Smiley:  
2. Однозначно GUI! Достаточно посмотреть на  DrWeb CureIT. Настройки лучше менять, но не давать возможности сохранять. Одна задача, имхо, зачем больше? Область сканирования лучше выбирать, ведь бывает необходимость проверить только отдельные подозрительные папки. Без инсталляции, т.к. некоторые зловреды умеют этому противодействовать. Базы обновлять не надо, иначе это будет полноценный антивирус без монитора.  :Wink: 
3. Заложите в нее возможность работы 1-4 недели, например.

----------


## Палыч

1) Да, нужна. В качестве альтернативного сканера.
2) 
 - GUI, но простейший, по минимуму;
 - возможность изменять настройки, но только самые основные;
 - одной задачи, я думаю, вполне хватит;
 - да, необходима возможность выбора области сканирования;
 - нет, очень желательно, чтобы инсталляции не требовалось;
 - обновление баз с точки зрения юзера очень желательно, с точки зрения ЛК - нет. Я на стороне ЛК. 
3) Не встраивать обновление баз и ввести привязку к времени/дате. То есть утилита должна быть триалкой со сроком, например, на неделю. Прошла неделя и больше -- качай снова и с новыми базами.

Вообще же, чего велосипед изобретать? Dr.WEB всё уже придумал и продумал. Как мне думается, функционал CureIt нужно взять за основу, как отправную точку. Посмотреть на эту утилиту попридирчивее, поискать недостатки. И создать свою такую же, но получше, без недостатков и с какими-нибудь фичами.

----------


## MakRos-78

1) Конечно надо. Хоть и есть DrWEB CureIt, но хотелось бы и других фирм.
2)
- GUI, ибо не только админы пользуются, но и простые сантехники.
- настройки надо. Иногда не нужно проверять все что можно. Т.к. это не средство постоянной защиты, то и сохранять не за чем.
- одна задача.
- область выбора естественно надо.
- без установки иначе проще весь комплекс ставить, а это всего лишь для выявления.
- без обновления. Надо приучать покупать то что продают, а не халявить.
3) Как уже сказано: без обновления баз, на периуд недельки 1-2, не сканить архивы (хотя лучше сканить), почтовые базы, не лечить.

Есно все сдираем с DrWEB CureIt  :Wink: 
И у многих будет те же пожелания что и выше ... вариантов то мало.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Ну наконец-то в ЛК проснулись! :Cheesy:  Давно пора было сделать это.
Теперь конкретнее:
1) Да нужна!
2) command line. Лично я GUI не люблю. Многие профессионалы со мной согласятся. Это одна из причин по которой я никогда не пользовался CureIt от Dr.Web. Ну уж если будут делать, то пускай будет и GUI и Command line.

На счет области сканирования - однозначно да.

Программа должна работать без инсталляции (также обязательно). Аргумент: многие не любят устанавливать дополнительое ПО на компьютер.

Возможность обновления баз должна быть обязательно. Без обновления какой смысл качать столько мег с нета. Эта вторая причина по которой я не пользуюсь CureIt.

А вообще хотелось бы, чтобы разработчики обратили внимание на сканер VBA32. Он на мой взгляд близок к идеалу.

3) Сканер не есть панацея от всех бед. Он никогда не заменит антивирус. Ну допустим вы хотите использовать сканер при лечении своего компьютера. А Ваш компьютер заражен, например, резидентным файловым вирусом. Как вам поможет сканер? Да он Вам не поможет. Соответственно он должен быть бесплатным. Или срок действия должен быть ограничен (например пол года). Меньше просто и смысла нет. Я не думаю, что ЛК от этого много потеряет.

----------


## sergey_gum

> ЛК предполагают создание бесплатной утилиты для проверки компьютера на вирусы. Вот вопросы интересующие разработчиков
> 
> Хотелось бы услышать мнение всех заинтересованных форумчан по следующему вопросу:
> 1) Нужна ли бесплатная утилита для быстрой проверки компьютера в случае подозрения на заражения?
> 2) Если нужна, то какой функционал должен быть реализован:
> - GUI или command line?
> - возможность изменять настройки или все настройки "зашиты"?
> - выполнение одной задачи проверки или нескольких параллельно?
> - возможность выбора области сканирования?
> ...


1. Однозначно нужна :Smiley:  
2.
-лучше GUI, но не требовательный к ресурсам, т.к. сканер скорее всего будет ориентирован на "клиентов" раздела "помогите", из которых 90% не умеют работать с консолью.
-imho изменение настроек это лишнее
-выполенение одной задачи
-выбор области сканирования необходим
-инсталяция не нужна
-возможность обновить только один раз.
3. Сделать все в одном *.exe файле.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> - обновление баз с точки зрения юзера очень желательно, с точки зрения ЛК - нет. Я на стороне ЛК.


Тогда уж лучше и не делать ничего. :Sad: 



> 3) Не встраивать обновление баз и ввести привязку к времени/дате. То есть утилита должна быть триалкой со сроком, например, на неделю. Прошла неделя и больше -- качай снова и с новыми базами.


Несогласен.



> Вообще же, чего велосипед изобретать? Dr.WEB всё уже придумал и продумал. Как мне думается, функционал CureIt нужно взять за основу, как отправную точку. Посмотреть на эту утилиту попридирчивее, поискать недостатки. И создать свою такую же, но получше, без недостатков и с какими-нибудь фичами.


У CureIt много недостатков. Ее брать за основу нельзя.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> -возможность обновить только один раз.


Ну и смысл какой? Обновитесь разок, а дальше все по новой надо скачивать? 


> 3. Сделать все в одном *.exe файле.


Зачем exe-шник? Пускай будет в архиве.

----------


## sergey_gum

> Ну и смысл какой? Обновитесь разок, а дальше все по новой надо скачивать?


Это для того, чтобы юзер не использовал сканер как средство защиты, пусть даже и без монитора.



> Зачем exe-шник? Пускай будет в архиве.


Для того, чтобы шибко вумные не сделали альтернативную обновлялку баз как у Вэба.

----------


## Ego1st

1) было бы супер вообще, утилита от ЛК=))
2) 
-Gui лучше всего, пользователи не все профи, некоторые с AVZ мучаються, а уж с командной строкой вообще повесяться..
-изменять но не сохранять, вообщем-то лучшая защита от постояного использования вместо основного антивируса..
- невижу смысла в параллельности 
-да обязательно, зачастую больше системного раздела никто и не проверяет
- лучше без инсталяция, запустил и сразу работаешь
- было бы супер, обновляться а не качать постоянно по 5 метров.. 
всё равно как постоянную защиту нельзя использовать, потому что сканирование только по требованию..
как вариант возможность обновления баз только вручну с сайта или фтп ЛК

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Это для того, чтобы юзер не использовал сканер как средство защиты, пусть даже и без монитора.


Пускай используют. Как говорится - скупой платит дважды, а дурак всю жизнь! :Stick Out Tongue: 



> 2) 
> -Gui лучше всего, пользователи не все профи, некоторые с AVZ мучаються, а уж с командной строкой вообще повесяться..
> 
> как вариант возможность обновления баз только вручну с сайта или фтп ЛК


Пользователи не профи разве могут базы вручную обновлять? Здесь не стыковочка. :Wink:

----------


## SuperBrat

> У CureIt много недостатков. Ее брать за основу нельзя.


Синауридзе Александр, вы сами признали, что DrWeb CureIT не используете. Поэтому ваша критика необъективна. Второй Clrav создавать, имхо, смысла нет.

----------


## Surfer

1) Нужна  :Smiley: 
2) 
-GUI обязательно
- по остальным да , кроме инсталяции! Нужна она обязательно в виде Portable (тоесть не должна писать в реестр и системные папки!!)
3) Смысл данной утилиты должен быть в дополнительных возможностях вылавливания зловредов , функционала KAV/KIS однозначно не надо!!!
Как я себе её представляю - что-то вроде AVZ + HiJackThis + AutoRuns + ProcessExplorer + Unlocker(последний обязательно) + ещё некоторый функционал параноика  :Smiley: 
Если интересует , могу расписать подробнее  :Smiley:

----------


## SuperBrat

> Как я себе её представляю - что-то вроде AVZ + HiJackThis + AutoRuns + ProcessExplorer + Unlocker(последний обязательно) + ещё некоторый функционал параноика


Surfer, это было бы просто идеально, но боюсь не осуществимо. Вряд ли ЛК предложит работу Олегу Зайцеву. А жаль...

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Синауридзе Александр, вы сами признали, что DrWeb CureIT не используете. Поэтому ваша критика необъективна.


Так я и не использую потому как он не совершенен. И дабы избежать этого повторения я и писал про недостатки.

Все больше CureIt здесь не обсуждаем. Все можно обсудить в ЛС. :Wink:

----------


## Surfer

Нет , я не про это , не думаю что нам нужна ещё одна AVZ , просто есть в ней некоторый функционал , который следует взять на заметку.

кстати по третьему пункту добавлю - сделайте наконец в этой утилите то , чего действительно до сих пор не хватает "К" - стат. эверистик

----------


## sergey_gum

to *ALL*
Обсуждение DrWeb CureIT в соотвествующей теме.

----------


## drongo

1) Нужно  :Smiley: 
2)-GUI
-возможность изменять настройки
-выполнение одной задачи
-возможность выбора области сканирования
-без инсталляции
-возможность обновления баз раз в день
3) Автоматическое отключение интернета на время сканирования  утилитой  :Smiley:  Вот такой прикол  :Smiley: 
Ну это я загнул  :Smiley:  Можно конечно попроще , splash screen с рекламой продукта (кис/кав)перед запуском утилиты .с моралью , что для постоянной защиты сканера не достаточно

----------


## SDA

По пунктам:
- GUI 
- возможность изменять настройки 
- выполнение одной задачи проверки 
- возможность выбора области сканирования
- без необходимости инсталляции
- возможность обновления баз, хотя бы 2 раза в неделю

----------


## Iceman

1. Нужна однозначно.
2.  GUI. Если нет заражения - нафига нужен АВ? Предполагается, что комп, на котором запускается даный tool, заражён по самые  небалуйся :Smiley: . ИМХО, все настройки - зашиты и по умолчанию максимально эффективны.
- одной проверки(задачи) хватит...
- возможность выбора области сканирования - однозначно необходимо.
- необходимость инсталляции, ИМХО не нужна. Скачал-проверил.
- возможность обновления баз - необходима, допустим, пару раз или 5 раз - на усмотрение разработчика.
3. 5 раз запустили, например (или обновили) - и хватит. Пролечиться можно, а поиспользовать - нельзя. Или, как уже говорили - триальный ключ, например, на 3 дня.
В любом случае - полезно.

----------


## sergey_gum

IMHO сканер нужен только для *разового лечения* системы.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ego1st

> Пользователи не профи разве могут базы вручную обновлять? Здесь не стыковочка


стыковочка, при первой скачки полные базы, а потом если надо скачивай вручную.. да и не думаю что тяжело скачать архив и положить его в папку..

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> IMHO сканер нужен только для *разового лечения* системы.


Наверно, сканер нужен как дополнение к основному антивирусу.



> стыковочка, при первой скачки полные базы, а потом если надо скачивай вручную.. да и не думаю что тяжело скачать архив и положить его в папку..


Это может нам с Вами легко, а для многих пользователей и это не под силу. :Wink:

----------


## Erekle

1) Для "профи" и для тех, у кого Касперский стоит - нет; а наоборот (как у меня) - и вопрос-то лишний.
2)
- GUI - само собой, но попроще. Для профессионалов, получающих удовольствие от осознания, что "плавают" в консоле, как рыбы, а также для некоторых случаев, когда вызов интерфейса затруднителен - и консоль (где-то встретил такой консоль McAfee (видимо, сохранённый модуль онлайн-сканирования), 13 мб, сканит  по дискам - ну и кому он нужен? Разве что - см. в п. 3);
- почему не изменять настройки? - см. п. 3;
- одной, конечно, задачи;
- разумеется, с выбором области, больше того - с возможностью интеграции в проводнике: "Проверить файл (фолдер) бесплатным Сканером Касперского";
- инсталляция... зачем? И желательно - не т. н. "правильный" "portable", одноразово развёртывающийся где-то, а в прямом смысле слова - "самодостаточная" директория с постоянной пропиской в любом месте, включая CD и флешку; но при претворении всех остальных условий можно и с постоянной инсталляцией;
- базы - вообще-то, можно и вовсе без баз, чтобы наслаждаться работой чисто анализатора  :Smiley:  (если под "сканером" это подразумевается). Но в целом - базы должны обновляться - см. п. 3.
3) 



> как защищаться от использования её в качестве основного средства АВ-защиты (представьте себя на стороне ЛК)?


- до этого я был на стороне пользователя, которого и спрашивают, чего он желает  :Smiley:  (и желательно, чтобы этот выбор не делали за него со СВОИХ позиций те, у которого есть полный KAV).
Как можно защищаться от использования утилиты в качестве основного средства защиты, если это только сканер+базы? Никак. Все знают, что это не основное средство. Об этом кричит приветственная надпись.
От себя я представляю так. Есть CureIt, есть NOD такого же калибра, есть BitDefender Free (можно взять пример с него), есть AOL, пускай будут и этот, и VBA  :Smiley:  (доверяю мнению О.З., к тому же, говорят, у VBA тоже хорошая эвристика). Одним словом: небольшой VirusTotal лучших А-В, не выходя из дома.
Как быть с ЛК... Повторяю: все знают, что это только сканер, а не монитор, не для интернета и т. д. Таких сканеров может быть (и уже есть) несколько. Пользователь, определивший лучшего, (возможно) пойдёт покупать полную версию "победителя". Я - на стороне ЛК: ведь говорят, что KAV лучше всех.
Если ЛК пожелает сделать такое (не CureIt, а такой, как высказано выше) - пожалуйста, если - нет - так нет, её право. Я опять на её стороне.



> ...HiJackThis + AutoRuns + ProcessExplorer + Unlocker(последний обязательно) + ещё некоторый функционал параноика


Хорошо сказано. Но навряд ли сделают.  :Smiley:

----------


## ed13

могу сказать следующее:



> 1) Нужна ли бесплатная утилита для быстрой проверки компьютера в случае подозрения на заражения?


Конечно нужна...



> 2) Если нужна, то какой функционал должен быть реализован:
> - GUI или command line?


И то и другое... Причем особо сложный гуй и не нужен, по минимуму...



> возможность изменять настройки или все настройки "зашиты"?


Х-м-м-м... А про какую защиту тут можно говорить? Этилита должнв предназначаться исключительно для экстренной проверки и не более того... И, само собой, пользователь должен имень возможностиь настроить возможности проверки... А вот сохранять настройки - необязательно...



> выполнение одной задачи проверки или нескольких параллельно?


Вопрос несколько непонятен... Задача вроде бы одна - проверка? Что еще можно делать параллельно?



> - возможность выбора области сканирования?


Обязательно... Вплоть до отдельных файлов...



> - необходимость инсталляции?


Ни в коем случае... Мало того, крайне желательно, чтобы была возможность сделать загрузочный носитель (флоп, CD или флешку) с возможностью проверки без загрузки системы... Как это было сделано например в ранних версиях КАВ, где можно было сделать "проверочные дискеты"...



> возможность обновления баз?


Обязательно... Меня терзают смутные сомнения, что ЛК сподобится несколько раз в день выкладывать свежую версию со свежими базами... Думаю, здесь не нужно объяснять, что даже при недельной давности баз, утилита может быть практически бесполезной...



> 3) Т.к. утилита бесплатна, то как защищаться от использования её в качестве основного средства АВ-защиты (представьте себя на стороне ЛК)?


Вопрос некорректен... Вменяемый человек подобную утилиту для "защиты" использовать все равно не будет - она для этого функционально не приспособлена, это средство для экстренной проверки и помощи, не более того... Невменяемый все равно не будет ставить полный платный продукт... В принципе достаточно в утилиту добавить объявление, показываемое при запуске, что данный продукт не приспособлен для постоянной защиты, а может применяться только как "экстренное" средство...

----------


## Палыч

> Невменяемый все равно не будет ставить полный платный продукт...


Ставят. Ещё как ставят! Но всё равно при этом не понимают, ЧТО у антивируса для чего и КАК это работает.
В представлении невменяемых (по твоей терминологии) юзеров антивирус должен как-то сам, чудесным образом, распознавать зверьков. То есть,  невменяемые юзеры в первую очередь почему-то считают антивирус эвристическим и проактивным сторожем. Им почему-то так всегда кажется. Поэтому базы они не обновляют по 200 и больше дней -- трафик им жалко, понимаешь...
И когда я, в максимально доходчивых формулировках, начинаю рассказывать им про сигнатурный метод и про сигнатуры, то для них это просто откровение.

И ещё один момент.
Когда я на их глазах успешно применяю CureIt, то каждый второй обязательно радостно восклицает:"Вот теперь я могу удалить свой антивирусный пакет и буду использовать только эту замечательную программу CureIt!"
И мне приходится ещё пол-часа объяснять в доходчивой форме, что такое АВ-монитор и почему он обязательно должен быть на компьютере.

В последнее время ЛК сильно ужесточила контроль за лицензионными ключами (чёрный список). Многие юзеры использовали нелицензионные KAV5/KAV6 и успели привыкнуть к этому вендору. Сейчас у них антивирус не обновляется. И если ЛК в скором будущем выпустит бесплатный сканер, то очень многие неискушённые юзеры сочтут этот сканер за полноценную замену полному АВ-пакету. И это будет очень плохо, как для самих юзеров, так и для ЛК.
Тут надо хорошенько подумать, чтобы не получилась такая ситуация.

----------


## Erekle

> невменяемые юзеры в первую очередь почему-то считают антивирус эвристическим и проактивным сторожем. Им почему-то так всегда кажется.


Небольшое дополнение. Меня, как юзера, интересуют возможности ХОРОШЕГО эвристического сканера (не сторожа), в т. ч. и с загрузочного носителя, потому что не всегда есть возможность обновлять базу, и при таком условии "компенсировать" можно именно этим.

К тому же, это указывает на качество антивируса. Очевидно, многие A-V (и большинство A-S) полагаются только на сигнатуры (соответственно, общее их "качество" - известно). Но насколько знаю (так утверждают), KAV - не в их числе.

Опять же - скажем, есть NOD и желательно иметь KAV-сканер, как дополнение, или есть KAV, и надо добавить DrWeb. Они и так будут мешать друг другу, как резиденты-мониторы... Так какой антивирус лучше, чтобы ставить гарантированно только его?  :Smiley:  Вроде по тестам ни KAV, ни какой-либо другой не в отрыве.
Но что -



> очень многие неискушённые юзеры сочтут этот сканер за полноценную замену полному АВ-пакету. И это будет очень плохо


- это так...
Я высказал мысль только отдельно взятого (полувменяемого) юзера.  :Smiley: 

_(P.S. Годовалая подписка (в смысле...) на NAV 2004 на днях истекает. Всегда (по традиции) был он... Не знаю, сколько стоит KAV и как платить. Отзывы о других противоречивы. VBA, как сказал, доверяю, но подожду. Лидера нет. Поэтому сейчас приступаю к инсталлированию единственного имеющегося на руках беспроблемного (в смысле лицензии) клиента Symantec'a. А что делать? Но обсуждаемая утилита не помешала бы.)_

----------


## pig

1) Нужна. Даже мне.
2) Функционал:
- GUI с пониманием command line
- начальные настройки заданы (заточка под задачу), менять в ограниченных пределах можно, изменения нигде не сохраняются
- задача одна: чем проще, тем надёжнее
- возможность выбора области сканирования: да, обязательно
- без инсталляции
- обновление баз не обязательно. IMHO, вредно. По идее, одноразовая утилита
3) защищаться от использования утилиты в качестве основного средства АВ-защиты: короткоживущий ключ и постоянные напоминалки об ограничениях. Умный поймёт, а от дурака всё равно защиты нет.

----------


## anton_dr

Нужна
GUI+ командлайн (есть эстеты, к коим себя не отношу  :Smiley: )
Настройки зашиты по-максимуму либо не сохраняются
Проверка архивов и почты нужна
Область настраивается
Одна задача
Без инсталляции
Обновление - желательно, так как кроме Москвы анлима нигде почти нет, а тот же CureIt я использую часто, и не всегда охота качать несколькометровую софтину
Как вариант - работоспособность две недели/месяц.

----------


## maXmo

Зачем изобретать велосипед? Есть курит. Чего действительно не хватает, так это однокнопочной системы для настоящих блондинок: чистое окошечко и большая кнопа «Лечить всё»!

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Наверно, многие из тех кто хотел высказаться в этой теме уже высказался. :Smiley:   Теперь хорошо было бы узнать от разработчиков те предварительные выводы, которые они сделали для себя из вышесказанного. Помогли ли наши ответы выбрать правильный путь? Сильно ли отличается мнение разработчиков от мнения участников этого форума?

----------


## DVi

Пока выводы неутешительны. Из-за большого разнообразия мнений по обоснованию существования сканера и его реализации, пока что проект завис в воздухе.

----------


## Geser

Ну так понятно что мнений много. Нужно взять самые здравые, и воплатить  :Smiley: 
Несомненная польза такой утилиты в том, что человек может иногда ей сканировать, и если он поймёт что она обнаруживает больше чем его антивирус, то у него будет стимул перейти на КАВ.

----------


## drongo

Согласен с Гесером  :Smiley: 
Важно, чтобы на флешку , диск  можно было бы записать и оттуда  запускать без установки в систему . Не секрет если скажу , что уже есть самоделки в этом направлении для антитивирусов  . Видел даже для nod32 самоделку :Smiley:  
 А хочется официальную утилиту от фирмы.Поэтому очень будем ждать . Тестированием поможем  :Smiley:

----------


## Ego1st

> nod32 самоделку


видел и каспера и др.веб и ещё что-то полно сейчас умельцев...

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Пока выводы неутешительны. Из-за большого разнообразия мнений по обоснованию существования сканера и его реализации, пока что проект завис в воздухе.


А, что так. Неужели все так плохо. Из большого разнообразия мнений выбрать самые здравые. Вот и можно будет черту подводить.



> Ну так понятно что мнений много. Нужно взять самые здравые, и воплатить 
> Несомненная польза такой утилиты в том, что человек может иногда ей сканировать, и если он поймёт что она обнаруживает больше чем его антивирус, то у него будет стимул перейти на КАВ.


Это верно. :Wink: 



> Поэтому очень будем ждать . Тестированием поможем


Да. Ждать будем с нетерпением. :Smiley:  Ну а на счет тестирования так здесь вообще без проблем.

----------


## sergey_gum

> Согласен с Гесером 
> Важно, чтобы на флешку, диск  можно было бы записать и оттуда  запускать без установки в систему.


+10000! :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

Сорри за офтопик. Но куда девался русский форум Касперского?

Немецкий - есть, испанский - есть, а нашего родного нет.  :Sad:

----------


## DVi

Русский форум Касперского на ремонте. Что-то с базой данных случилось.

----------


## maXmo

> Несомненная польза такой утилиты в том, что человек может иногда ей сканировать, и если он поймёт что она обнаруживает больше чем его антивирус, то у него будет стимул перейти на КАВ.


для этого предназначена триал-версия.

----------


## Geser

> для этого предназначена триал-версия.


Триал версию нужно устанавливать, для этого нужно деинсталировать старый антивирус. Сивершенно неудобно, и большинство это делать не будут.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DoSTR

> Несомненная польза такой утилиты в том, что человек может иногда ей сканировать, и если он поймёт что она обнаруживает больше чем его антивирус, то у него будет стимул перейти на КАВ.


Если так рассуждать, то такая утилита обязательно должна уметь обновляться.(и конечно же не по 5 Мб  :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

> Триал версию нужно устанавливать, для этого нужно деинсталировать старый антивирус. Сивершенно неудобно, и большинство это делать не будут.


деинсталлировать? Да ну? А как же слухи о том, что у некоторых стоит сканер каспера и монитор веба? Неправда?

----------


## Erekle

Можно дополнить?..



> Как мне думается, функционал CureIt нужно взять за основу, как отправную точку.


- а можно и с БитДефендер; полновесный сканер + обновления. Правда, у него 2 постоянные службы, почему-то.
В итоге получим главное (хотя при таком случае мотивация покупки полной версии на смену имеющегося в качестве основного А-В - уменьшается):



> сканер нужен как дополнение к основному антивирусу
> ...человек может иногда ей сканировать





> ...в т. ч. и с загрузочного носителя


Но можно и при запущенной системе, т. е., и с простого подключаемого носителя.

----------


## Geser

> деинсталлировать? Да ну? А как же слухи о том, что у некоторых стоит сканер каспера и монитор веба? Неправда?


Ну у некоторых много чего стоит. Обычный пользователь не будет заморачиваться с отключением служб и всяким таким.

----------


## userr

Два письма подряд  :Smiley: 
письмо #26



> В представлении невменяемых (по твоей терминологии) юзеров антивирус должен как-то сам, чудесным образом, распознавать зверьков. То есть,  невменяемые юзеры в первую очередь почему-то считают антивирус эвристическим и проактивным сторожем. Им почему-то так всегда кажется. Поэтому базы они не обновляют по 200 и больше дней -- трафик им жалко, понимаешь...


письмо #27



> Меня, как юзера, интересуют возможности ХОРОШЕГО эвристического сканера (не сторожа), в т. ч. и с загрузочного носителя, потому что не всегда есть возможность обновлять базу, и при таком условии "компенсировать" можно именно этим.


Как *Палыч* ткнул в самое больное место! *Erekle*, работать с любым антивирусом можно только в самом свежем, актуальном, боевом его состоянии. Выкиньте раз и навсегда из головы мысль "компенсировать" старые базы эвристикой. Эвристика  это важно и хорошо, но только как один из компонентов АВ.

----------


## userr

> Для того, чтобы шибко вумные не сделали альтернативную обновлялку баз как у Вэба.


Вообще говоря, альтернативная обновлялка для drweb не делает ничего "варезного" - базы Доктора (да и ЛК тоже) в открытом доступе, и эта обновлялка только их и качает с официального сайта. Основной вред от неё в том, что пользователи не понимают, что обновлять *только базы* недостаточно.

----------


## maXmo

> Ну у некоторых много чего стоит. Обычный пользователь не будет заморачиваться с отключением служб и всяким таким.


каких служб? Вроде ж саня говорил, что у каспера можно поставить один сканер и жужжать он не будет.

зы обычный пользователь вообще с антивирусами не заморачивается. Разве что если гром грянет. Перекрестится – и дальше не будет заморачиваться, ты же сам всё знаешь.

----------


## Geser

> каких служб? Вроде ж саня говорил, что у каспера можно поставить один сканер и жужжать он не будет.
> 
> зы обычный пользователь вообще с антивирусами не заморачивается. Разве что если гром грянет. Перекрестится – и дальше не будет заморачиваться, ты же сам всё знаешь.


Очень сомневаюсь. Ну даже если да, то представим сценарий.
Вот завелась у человека зараза, антивирус его не справился. КАчает человек триал КАВ. Тот нашел вирус и удалил. НУ, один раз не показатель. Через 2 месяца история повторяется. Человек думает, ну, если КАВ опять справится перейду на него. Запускает сканер, фиг вам, пробная лицензия то и кончилась. Вот и потеряли ЛК клиента

----------


## maXmo

хм… триал-версия не обновляется?

----------


## Erekle

> Эвристика это важно и хорошо, но только как один из компонентов АВ.


Вот и ищу программу, у которой, наряду с другими составляющими, этот один компонент сильнее и лучше, чем у конкурентов. Это будет только одним критерием оценки программы.

Кроме того, можно иметь обновленные полчаса назад базы с описаниями, в которых не будет нового вируса и даже разновидности старого. При таком подходе выкинуть мысль о "компенсации" сложновато.  :Embarassed:  

Но тема о KAV, и как у него с этим компонентом, об этом разные представления: от того, что слаб, и до того, что чувствителен до ненормальности (признак гениальности, кстати  :Smiley:  ).

----------


## sergey_gum

> Вот и ищу программу, у которой, наряду с другими составляющими, этот один компонент сильнее и лучше, чем у конкурентов. Это будет только одним критерием оценки программы.


VBA32

----------


## anton_dr

> хм… триал-версия не обновляется?


Обновляется. Но ключ то остался старый. Сам в субботу столкнулся - ставил людям триаловскую, а летом Каспер у них уже стоял, и действие того ключа закончилось. И все - не работает, даже если руками ему указываешь - на, вот он ключ.

----------


## DVi

> Очень сомневаюсь. Ну даже если да, то представим сценарий.
> Вот завелась у человека зараза, антивирус его не справился. КАчает человек триал КАВ. Тот нашел вирус и удалил. НУ, один раз не показатель. Через 2 месяца история повторяется. Человек думает, ну, если КАВ опять справится перейду на него. Запускает сканер, фиг вам, пробная лицензия то и кончилась. Вот и потеряли ЛК клиента


IMHO если человек за 2 месяца не решился, то он и так - потерянный клиент: он так будет размышлять о покупке до бесконечности и раз в два месяца пользовать бесплатную версию.

----------


## Geser

> IMHO если человек за 2 месяца не решился, то он и так - потерянный клиент: он так будет размышлять о покупке до бесконечности и раз в два месяца пользовать бесплатную версию.


Это совсем не так. У нас на работе стоит TrendMicro, и всяких троянов и адварь он ловит очень плохо. Я пару раз при помощи АВЗ их вылавливал с компов сотрудников и демовстрировал нашим админам результаты проверки на Вирустотал. Так вот, у них заняло 2 года что бы решить что они хотят перейти на КАВ. Однако посредник в Израиле сказал что КАВ слишком тяжелый для машин разработчиков.

----------


## DVi

Да, в таких случаях помог бы именно такой сканер

----------


## maXmo

> Обновляется. Но ключ то остался старый.


речь-то шла о том, чтобы время от времени запускать пощупать. Для этого обычно предназначена триальная версия. Если триальная версия кава несостоятельна как триальная версия, нужно просто сделать нормальную триальную версию и всё.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

Я, наверно, пришел к шапочному разбору, но свое мнение выскажу.

1. Конечно, нужна. Это выгодно и самой ЛК, т.к. привлечет внимание и к комерческим продуктам.
2) -GUI, так как все уже к нему привыкли, да и проще с ним работать рядовому пользователю.
-Настройки лучше "зашить". Пусть работает, как Norton Security Scan - от пользователя требуется лишь запустить утилиту и подождать конца проверки. Необходимые действия над опасными объектами утилита должна выполнять сама.
-Одной, потому как такую утилиту будут применять при явном заражении, так что запускать несколько проверок не имеет смысла.
-Лишнее, пусть проверяет только критические области - для всего остального пусть используют полнофункциональный полифаг.
- Инсталяция не нужна. Скачал, запустил, проверил; на другую машину скопировал, запустил, проверил.
- Ненужно, т.к. это всего лишь лечащая утилита, а использование обновления концептуально приближает её к полнофункциональному полифагу.
3) не давать возможности обновлять базы сигнатур, и не использовать средства резидентной защиты. Давать при запуске предупреждения соответствующего содержания.

----------


## DVi

> Я, наверно, пришел к шапочному разбору, но свое мнение выскажу.


Забавно, но на данный момент утилита удовлетворяет именно Вашим запросам: http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...5&postcount=25

Принципиальные моменты, на которых заострилось внимание первых бета-тестеров:
- Большой размер (14 Мб). Постараемся сделать меньше примерно на треть.
- Отсутствие обновлятора. Без вариантов. Вероятно, разрешим подкладывать базы вручную с рабочей машины.
- Несовместимость с KAV/KIS. Доточим драйвер - будет совместимость.
- Наличие инсталлятора. Инсталлятор нужен для распаковки под прикрытием самозащиты.
- "Грязное" удаление. Будем фиксить.
- Криво работающая ссылка "Show/Hide details". Уберем совсем.
- Непривлекательная кнопка "Scan". Нарисуем получше.
- Непонятный вызов инсталлятора. Сделаем более понятный текст на главном окне.

----------


## Surfer

> Необходимые действия над опасными объектами утилита должна выполнять сама.


Ни в коем случае !!! Это самый идиотский недостаток всех нортонов и симантеков , трогают то что ненадо и не вернёшь никак.
Поэтому например эта утилита удалит мне мой нужный софт не спросив меня ? Ну уж нет , мирк , радмин и др мне нужны больше , чем она.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

> Ни в коем случае !!! Это самый идиотский недостаток всех нортонов и симантеков , трогают то что ненадо и не вернёшь никак.
> Поэтому например эта утилита удалит мне мой нужный софт не спросив меня ? Ну уж нет , мирк , радмин и др мне нужны больше , чем она.


Не любо - не кушай, да и снявши голову, по волосам не плачут. Это же утилита для крайних случаев, и не должна использоваться вместо штатного полифага. Если стоит "нормальный" антивирус, думаю, потребности в ней не возникнет.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SuperBrat

> Забавно, но на данный момент утилита удовлетворяет именно Вашим запросам: http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p...5&postcount=25
> 
> Принципиальные моменты, на которых заострилось внимание первых бета-тестеров:
> - Большой размер (14 Мб). Постараемся сделать меньше примерно на треть.
> - Отсутствие обновлятора. Без вариантов. Вероятно, разрешим подкладывать базы вручную с рабочей машины.
> - Несовместимость с KAV/KIS. Доточим драйвер - будет совместимость.
> - Наличие инсталлятора. Инсталлятор нужен для распаковки под прикрытием самозащиты.
> - "Грязное" удаление. Будем фиксить.
> - Криво работающая ссылка "Show/Hide details". Уберем совсем.
> ...


Можно обновлять дистрибутив на ftp свежими базами хотя бы раз в сутки?

----------


## DVi

Конечно. После релиза все именно так и сделаем (вероятно, даже чаще будем обновлять).

----------


## Макcим

Что-нибудь изменилось за два месяца?

----------


## DVi

На FTP выложена очередная версия для тестирования

----------


## drongo

*DVi*, Я вот подумал по поводу совместимости с  уже установленным касперским, если у человека на компьютере касперский уже стоит, почему бы этой утилите не использовать уже установленный* klif.sys* (т.е. не устанавливать свой драйвр, а использовать уже установленный, само собой проверять на легитимность)
 и конфликта тогда теоретически не должно быть.

----------


## DVi

> *DVi*, Я вот подумал по поводу совместимости с  уже установленным касперским, если у человека на компьютере касперский уже стоит, почему бы этой утилите не использовать уже установленный* klif.sys* (т.е. не устанавливать свой драйвр, а использовать уже установленный, само собой проверять на легитимность)
>  и конфликта тогда теоретически не должно быть.


Конфликт вероятен уже хотя бы из-за разногласий с версией драйвера.

----------


## Ego1st

после удаления половина файлов осталось, такое ощущение что вообще удалился только uninstal00.exe я так понял самозащита не дает удалиться..

дальше больше, после попытки запуска оставшихся файлов после удаления запускаеться вот что.. 
http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/1063/kas1jd7.jpg
потом тыканье кнопочек, там ничего интересного.. 
и из трея достаёться вот это 
http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/4353/kas2uu0.jpg

у меня стоит кав 7.0.125

----------


## icon

егоист,
эт нормально

----------


## drongo

> Конфликт вероятен уже хотя бы из-за разногласий с версией драйвера.


Я бы насчёт этого сделал более строгую политику, версия klif.sys должна быть одна для всех продуктов  :Wink: Понимаю, что довольно хлопотное предложение, но зато на будущее будет полезно, как в случае с этой утилитой.

----------


## Ego1st

> егоист,
> эт нормально


с чего это нормально... 
если это нормально то бедные пользователи..

----------


## DVi

> у меня стоит кав 7.0.125





> с чего это нормально... 
> если это нормально то бедные пользователи..


AVPTool все еще не совместима с КАВом.

----------


## Ego1st

Хорошая у нее не совместимость, хоть бы проверяла на наличие и кричала=))))

----------


## DVi

Проверяет и кричит. Внимательно читайте текст в диалогах при установке.

----------


## Ego1st

DVi честное слово извеняюсь, готов нести наказание=)) 
незаметил честно=)) а щас вот обнаружил есть=))

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Я бы насчёт этого сделал более строгую политику, версия klif.sys должна быть одна для всех продуктов Понимаю, что довольно хлопотное предложение, но зато на будущее будет полезно, как в случае с этой утилитой.


Поддерживаю мнение drongo! Действительно хорошая идея, не помешало бы чтоб ее воплотили.

----------


## DVi

> Поддерживаю мнение drongo! Действительно хорошая идея, не помешало бы чтоб ее воплотили.


Старому продукту нельзя подсовывать новый клиф.
Новому продукту нельзя подсовывать старый клиф.

----------


## drongo

Со старыми довольно  легко решаешься- просто прекращаться поддержка и обновление баз.

----------


## DVi

> Со старыми довольно  легко решаешься- просто прекращаться поддержка и обновление баз.


Если старому продукту подложить новый клиф, он может уронить машину в синяк. Это не имеет отношения к "поддержке и обновлению баз", это решается только удалением одного из конфликтующих приложений.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

Кроме того, техническая поддержка различных версий одного приложения оговаривается вот в этой таблице: http://www.kaspersky.ru/support/support/support_table
Поэтому просто так "порвать с прошлым" и в принудительном порядке перевести всех пользователей на новейшую версию нельзя. Временной лаг достигает 1,5-2 лет.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> Старому продукту нельзя подсовывать новый клиф.
> Новому продукту нельзя подсовывать старый клиф.


Дык речь идет не о том чтоб старому продукту подсовывать новый клиф, а о том чтоб создать его более надежную и универсальную версию... которая могла бы работать и через 2 года с новым продуктом не обязательно же переделывать клиф под новый продукт. Ну или хотябы чтоб временной интервал был 2-3 года допустим перед тем как наработки для клифа дойдут до чегото концептуально нового...




> Если старому продукту подложить новый клиф, он может уронить машину в синяк. Это не имеет отношения к "поддержке и обновлению баз", это решается только удалением одного из конфликтующих приложений.
> 
> *Добавлено через 4 минуты*
> 
> Кроме того, техническая поддержка различных версий одного приложения оговаривается вот в этой таблице: http://www.kaspersky.ru/support/support/support_table
> Поэтому просто так "порвать с прошлым" и в принудительном порядке перевести всех пользователей на новейшую версию нельзя. Временной лаг достигает 1,5-2 лет.


Понятно подождем 2 года посмотрим как что изменится , с прошлым порывать естественно нельзя если конечно не сильно большое прошлое  :Wink: 
Как видно из таблицы к примеру Kaspersky Anti-Virus for Windows Workstations 5 Срок поддержки ограничен. Последняя сборка 5.0.712 (5.0 Maintenance Pack 5 Critical Fix 1)
Дата окончания поддержки версии: 15.03.2009 .Что в принципе довольно большой срок.... к тому времени технологии сильно изменятся,а соответсвенно и софт... так что я считаю что вполне нормальный срок поддержки!

----------


## TANUKI

А где с ФТП можно скачать эту штуку? помогите плиз  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Палыч

> А где с ФТП можно скачать эту штуку? помогите плиз


http://www.virusinfo.info/showpost.p...1&postcount=26

----------


## SuperBrat

Все версии бесплатного сканера от ЛК.

----------


## PhantasM

Прогресс налицо в версии 7.0.0.154_21.08.2007_18-57. А добавлению Manual Cure удивлён :-)

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> А добавлению Manual Cure удивлён :-)


А что удивительного ? Идея в общем-то очень хорошая и логичная, сначала устроить изгнание бесов мощным AV движком, а потом добить выживших некоей ручной убивалкой.

----------


## SuperBrat

*Зайцев Олег*, твоя заслуга?

----------


## PhantasM

```
Идея в общем-то очень хорошая и логичная, сначала устроить изгнание бесов мощным AV движком, а потом добить выживших некоей ручной убивалкой.
```

 Вот я и говорю что приятно удивлён.  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

Скачал посл. сборку.
Нашлись опасные сервисы, решил попробовать воспользоваться скриптом
для их удаления из лога.
Т.к. имена сервисов русские, то получил в скрипте вопросики. Опять всплывают юникодные проблемы.

----------


## DVi

Будем исправлять. Спасибо за замечание.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> *Зайцев Олег*, твоя заслуга?


Там к AVPTool подключено ядро AVZ в полном развороте. Т.е. когда все отладится и заработает, то в Manual Cure можно будет выполнить любой скрипт AVZ - там 100% совместимость. И соответственно аналитика суммарная - эвристика сканера с эмулятором от AVP 7 + эвристика и исследование системы AVZ

----------


## PhantasM

опробовал его на нескольких машинах с Virus.Win32.AutoRun.am и Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bmo в некоторых случаях после презагрузки AVP справился, в некоторых нет. Причины не ясны. Сервис установленный AVPTool после использования приходится удалять вручную. Запись в реестре о подгрузке драйвера klif.sis так же (использовал службу в AVZ 4.25). Но в целом перспективы по сравнению с CureIt налицо.

----------


## DVi

> в некоторых случаях после презагрузки AVP справился, в некоторых нет. Причины не ясны.


Вероятно, из-за текущей нестабильности драйвера. Он то работает, то нет. К БСОДам пока, вроде, не приводит.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> *Зайцев Олег*, твоя заслуга?



 
А я? А мне?
"Нет справедливости. Ни где нет." (c) Maxim_VInfo

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Вероятно, из-за текущей нестабильности драйвера. Он то работает, то нет. К БСОДам пока, вроде, не приводит.
> 
> *Добавлено через 5 минут*
> 
> 
>  
> 
> А я? А мне?
> "Нет справедливости. Ни где нет." (c) Maxim_VInfo


Так твоя заслуга - это все остальное  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> А я? А мне?
> "Нет справедливости. Ни где нет." (c) Maxim_VInfo


На самом деле интеграция двух программ очень радует.
Вот если ЛК еще начнут пополнять базу безопасных, это будет просто фантастика.
К тому же это в первую очередь выгодно ЛК т.к. наполнение базы уменьшит нагрузку на аналитиков. Можно будет автоматом отсеивать уже проверенные файлы.

----------


## DVi

> Вот если ЛК еще начнут пополнять базу безопасных, это будет просто фантастика.
> К тому же это в первую очередь выгодно ЛК т.к. наполнение базы уменьшит нагрузку на аналитиков. Можно будет автоматом отсеивать уже проверенные файлы.


Перед каждой выкладкой антивирусных баз сканер пробегает по коллекции чистых файлов. Редкие фолсы в 99% случаев связаны с отсутствием в этой базе какого-либо файла.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Вот если ЛК еще начнут пополнять базу безопасных, это будет просто фантастика.


Это обсуждалось, обсуждается и будет обсуждаться. Тут главная проблема - размер тулзы растет с размером базы. Есть компромисное решение - можно сделать WEB сервис для первичного анализа логов AVZ и связать этот сервис с базой чистых огромного размера. Тогда таскать за утилитой здоровую базу не придется ... И опознание файлов по огромной базе резко упростит работу хелпера и заблокирует отправку заведомо чистых файлов на анализ. И все неопознанное по оперативной базе чистых профильтруется там. А для устранения ложняков таскать за сканером базу чистых необязательно - см. пост от *DVi* выше.

----------


## Geser

> Перед каждой выкладкой антивирусных баз сканер пробегает по коллекции чистых файлов. Редкие фолсы в 99% случаев связаны с отсутствием в этой базе какого-либо файла.


Я не о ложняках. Я о механизме АВЗ который позволяет отсеивать из логов анализа автозагрузки заведомо чистые файлы. Тут, конечно, есть некоторая проблема с размером баз. Но, можно сделать загрузку баз чистых опциональной. Для многих сегодня снять файл в десяток мега вовсе не проблема.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Я не о ложняках. Я о механизме АВЗ который позволяет отсеивать из логов анализа автозагрузки заведомо чистые файлы. Тут, конечно, есть некоторая проблема с размером баз. Но, можно сделать загрузку баз чистых опциональной. Для многих сегодня снять файл в десяток мега вовсе не проблема.


Вернемся к цифрам - сейчас у AVZ база 61967 чистых файлов, 300847 байт. Т.е. на один файл приходится примерно 4.855 байта (эта цифра плавает, так как компрессия базы зависит от содержимого базы). 
Следовательно, если в базу запихать пару миллионов файлов, то получим около 10 мб. Т.е. если говорить о AVPTool, то размер базы чистых будет равен размеру базы детекта зверей и общий размер распухнет как минимум до 20 мб. А качество детекта чистых объектов возрастет на 3-5% (причина банальна - от наличия в базе всех разновидностей всех исполняемых файлов от всех версий JAVA или Photoshop легче не станет, а вручную сортировать миллионы файлов по степени распространенности для включения в базу - это огромный труд)
Есть другой путь - оставить все как есть (т.е. базу размером 60-80 тыс. записей), но сделать WEB анализатор логов. Тут размер базы чистых лимитирован только здравым смыслом и в случае использования мощной СУБД типа Oracle (с его партицированием таблиц и индексов  и прочими чудесами) можно без проблем иметь базу на 20-30 миллионов записей с практически молниеносным поиском. Следовательно, хелпер загружает лог в такой анализатор и поисходит вторая фаза фильтрации и анализа.

----------


## Geser

> а вручную сортировать миллионы файлов по степени распространенности для включения в базу - это огромный труд





> Есть другой путь - оставить все как есть (т.е. базу размером 60-80 тыс. записей),


Тут явное логическое противоречие. По каким критериям выбраны эти 60-80 тыс записей? Если не по степени распространёности, то какой вообще в них смысл? 
И потом, кто сказал что сортировать файлы по степени распространенности нужно вручную?
Если будет веб анализатор лога, то будет и автоматическая статистика, по которой можно судить о степени распространенности файла, и нужности его включения в базу чистых.
Кроме того, я не верю что существует 20 миллионов файлов реально встречающихся в автозапуске.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Тут явное логическое противоречие. По каким критериям выбраны эти 60-80 тыс записей?


Это 60-80 тыс. отобраны за три года анализом автозапуска. Тут круг замыкается - т.е. чтобы получать данные о распространенности автоматом нужен некий анализатор логов, который будет собирать статистику. А раз будет WEB анализатор, то что мешает подключить к нем здоровую базу (и потом обновлять мелкую на основании собранных стат-данных о степени встречаемости чистых файлов).

----------


## malysh

как вы думаете антивир avast поможет ли при убитии червя..........cdmovirt.dll или подскажите мне чем его можно убить..

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

@malysh
читаем название темы



> Бесплатный сканер от ЛК


Читаем строку


> *Помогите!* Все просьбы о помощи в лечении компьютера, *только* в этом разделе.  Но сначала *обязательно* прочтите *правила*


 :Wink:

----------


## drongo

у меня вопросы возникли : 
- Почему после проверки утилитой и перезагрузки компьютера, снова запустилась утилита , причём сама . Я же не просил. 
-как её корректно удалить со всем хозяйством?

----------


## DVi

Тулза прописывается в автозагрузке. В принципе - обсуждаемо. 
Я руководствовался такими соображениями: 

1. Удалятор тулзы доступен только из главного окна (внизу окна есть ссылка "Complete antivirus protection"). Если включена самозащита (а она включена по дефолту) ручной запуск удалятора через файл unins000.exe приводит к ошибке

2. Если комп пошел на перезагрузку по требованию тулзы, то после перезагрузки было бы логично запустить тулзу автоматом.

3. Если комп пошел на перезагрузку по требованию юзера, то у него уже нет проблем, и с бОльшей вероятностью он уже удалил тулзу. Ведь она одноразового действия - не предназначена для постоянного присутствия на компе.

----------


## PavelA

> Тулза прописывается в автозагрузке. В принципе - обсуждаемо. 
> Я руководствовался такими соображениями: 
> Если комп пошел на перезагрузку


Он не пошел на перезагрузку. Его просто проверили, м.б. не до конца, и выключили, убедившись, что все хорошо. Либо просто наступил конец рабочего дня.

----------


## DVi

> Его просто проверили, м.б. не до конца, и выключили, убедившись, что все хорошо. Либо просто наступил конец рабочего дня.


Значит пункт (1): для корректного вызова удалятора.

----------


## drongo

Pavel верно указал  :Wink: 
1.
Я бы посоветовал поставить опцию  (по дефолту включена в главном окне)" Run on the next reboot "


Тогда было бы более понятно  :Wink: 
 Просто не люблю когда проги в автозагрузку лезут без спроса.
2.Надеюсь доработаете удаление без ошибок, может как вариант : когда пользователь нажмёт удалять- выплывет поп-ап с опцией: "убрать опцию самозащиты",пользователь выберет "да"- и всё удалиться без ошибок.

----------


## maXmo

:Smiley:  одно время за это MailRu.agent в malware записали

----------

